# Little River Marina & Boat Ramp



## Crickett (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are the photos I took at the marina & boat ramp. The water was flooding up into the parking lot at the marina. One of the walkways to the dock at the boat ramp was underwater. We did find a couple of Mallards swimming by. They came up into the parking lot looking for some food.


----------



## Lorri (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow incredible pictures - did a great job - that is so sad to see the water up like that - thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## JasonF (Sep 22, 2009)

Man, yall ain't kiddin about the rain!


----------



## Foxhunter (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the duck pics!!


----------



## Lorri (Sep 22, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> Love the duck pics!!



Me to!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep I like the ducks too. I am hopin' to get out on the lake some more(not today of course) to get some ducks in flight.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 22, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Yep I like the ducks too. I am hopin' to get out on the lake some more(not today of course) to get some ducks in flight.



Be careful not to get all that floating debris sucked up in your motor.

Thanks for sharing. Nice duck pics.


----------



## Ducks4Me (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait till you see pics from today. It came up 8 ft in 24 hours. Its probably up 3 more ft this morning.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 22, 2009)

Not to bad on Oconee. Waters high but no damage that I have seen.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> Love the duck pics!!



Yep me 2 love them ducks 


Dadgumit Crickett seems like you guys are either bone dry or flooding nothing in between 

But you sure got some nice pics of it


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yep me 2 love them ducks
> 
> 
> Dadgumit Crickett seems like you guys are either bone dry or flooding nothing in between
> ...



Yep GA has some crazy weather.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 22, 2009)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Be careful not to get all that floating debris sucked up in your motor.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Nice duck pics.




Yeah I ain't  enough to get out in a boat w/ the lake having so much debris floatin' around.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 22, 2009)

The ducks look happy.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 22, 2009)

Great shots of our amazing weather.  Those will be real handy 20 years from now when you talk about the floods of '09.

Hoss


----------



## lab (Sep 23, 2009)

what lake is that, because it's not little river at Clarks Hill lake.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2009)

lab said:


> what lake is that, because it's not little river at Clarks Hill lake.




Lake Allatoona @ Little River


----------



## Smokey (Sep 24, 2009)

A lot of water fell for sure!!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 25, 2009)

I hate that there was so much water/flood damage and loss, but I do wish I could have gotten around and took some local shots. Just didn't have a chance. Good documentary photos Christy, but I really hate to see some of them.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2009)

Browtine said:


> I hate that there was so much water/flood damage and loss, but I do wish I could have gotten around and took some local shots. Just didn't have a chance. Good documentary photos Christy, but I really hate to see some of them.




Been wonderin' about ya. Hope everything is ok w/ y'all. 

I hate to see this too. I have never seen floodin' like this before. I hate it for everyone who has lost their lives & homes.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 25, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Been wonderin' about ya. Hope everything is ok w/ y'all.
> 
> I hate to see this too. I have never seen floodin' like this before. I hate it for everyone who has lost their lives & homes.



Goin' through some stuff right now, but nothin' I can't handle.  Life happens sometimes. However, along with the bad, some good has come, too... so as always, things have a way of workin' out for the best. Just in the process of sortin' it all out and seein' where everything falls.  

I've seen a couple of what I considered to be pretty bad floods before in this area, but nothin' like this one.


----------

